# Women and Hairy Armpits: Disgusting or sexy?



## Lilsnowy

I read somewhere that women didn't start shaving their armpits until the 1920s, when Gillette advertized that 'unsightly' underarm hair did not go with the newest sleevelss fashions. Until then, women didn't shave under their arms.

Curious what you all think.


----------



## Selene

I don't give a shit. One of my girlfriends had armpit hair, and I kind of saw it as a plus. It was cute, because something I found funny and liked about her was how little she cared about certain facets of her appearance.

But to each his own. I could see how it might seem out of place on someone else. I wouldn't call it sexy...but I guess "sexy" is socially constructed. I think I could psyche myself into finding armpit hair erotic. :happy:


----------



## PersonaNonGrata

mh afaik it was also popular in ancient rome and many other cultures like egypt so this argument doesn't work for me. in my opinion there is only one woman in the world who can pull that off and that is amanda palmer 

it is matter of fashion and fashion changes, but in this special case i'll go with the mainstream.


----------



## starri

Ewww
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevinaswell

I don't like body hair.

I think it's gross. Just. Hair in general. Minus when on the head.

But....when I was younger. Like. TEN OR ELEVEN young. I remember thinking underarm hair was sexy..BUT ON GUYS.

I'm not a fan of it on girls.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I don't think it's disgusting. It's just that hair is associated with masculinity so some people might be weirded out by it. 
I feel I HAVE to shave my underarms. I feel less womany if I have hairy pits because I have been condtioned to believe that, like most people. But that's the way I feel about ME. If another girl didn't want to shave her pits I wouldn't be bothered. I don't think it looks gross, I think it just looks natural.


----------



## firedell

I dislike my own arm pit hair, and any hair that isn't on my head.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I don't like hair on my legs or my underarms...but I leave the Holly bush intact (hahaha see what I did there )
I think it's going too far when you remove pubic hair. I only used to remove it because I thought nobody would find me attractive if I didn't. But it someone doesn't want to be with me just because I like my garden then good riddance. I don't see how it would make me sexy if I had no hair...I would feel uncomfortable. Confidence is sexy, it's not really about physical attributes.


----------



## snail

I like my armpit hair. It's natural. I used to shave it because I felt pressured into it, but as an adult, I realized that if someone else didn't like it, it was that person's problem for being easily influenced by culture, not my problem for choosing not to be. I get cold easily so I don't usually go sleeveless at this time of year. Even when I do, it is rare for anyone to notice it. I also have hairy legs which are usually visible because of my preference for skirts and dresses. Nobody notices that either. They tend to think of me as a hippie, which is mostly true, except for the parts where hippies are supposed to be into casual sex, idolatry, and lots of drugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Narrator

To each there own really. I'm way too lazy to shave my legs, and my armpits get forgotten about every few days, it's sort of touch and go.

I think it's a rediculous double standard that's women need to be seen as shaved, plucked and scrubbed whereas hair on men is just fiiine.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I actually think armpit hair can look attractive, when it looks soft and stuff and when it doesn't look unkempt. You see women in old pictures with armpit hair and it doesn't make them less beautiful. I think there is an attractive quality to it because it looks natural.
I don't feel comfortable not removing mine though. Maybe one day I feel secure enough to not let society put me under pressure to conform.


----------



## Mikbert

I don't like it, I don't like leg hair either, pubic hair is fine though.


I shave my pubic hair, my lower back and ass :shocked::crazy:


----------



## martin

It would be interesting to see a woman the way nature made her, if only once. And wouldn't it be cool if I still found her attractive?


----------



## HollyGolightly

LOL I prefer it when men don't shave, but I think it matters about what makes the other person comfortable. There's no point shaving or not shaving just to please someone. We all should just accpet each other for who we are 
Saying that I can never make hair on me look attarctive. I look like a hobo  So for that reason I remove it but if I felt it looked nice I'd probably keep it, regardless of what other people said. Nobody tells me what to do  Well actaully they do. I conform sometimes 
I think it kinda crappy how we all feel we have to remove things and modify ourselves


----------



## Happy

The media has successfully influenced my decision on women with armpit hair and I'll just say EWWWWWW....:sad::frustrating:


----------



## HollyGolightly

Lol said:


> The media has successfully influenced my decision on women with armpit hair and I'll just say EWWWWWW....:sad::frustrating:












You know you want it :tongue:

I have to admit it usually looks unkempt and scruffy. But in some instances it can be quite attractive. But not in the instance above I must admit. Oh dear...


----------



## skycloud86

I'm not bothered. Armpit hair is not something I put much importance in.


----------



## Happy

HollyGolightly said:


> You know you want it :tongue:
> 
> I have to admit it usually looks unkempt and scruffy. But in some instances it can be quite attractive. But not in the instance above I must admit. Oh dear...



Oh god why did you post such a pic. I was eating...:angry::tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

I don't think my armpit hair would get that long if I even tried!


----------



## snail

Mine never gets longer than about an inch and a half. It is soft and fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyGolightly

Yeah I can't grow mine like the woman in the picture.
Guess I won't be joining the circus :frustrating:


----------



## Lilsnowy

Thanks for your thoughts! My sister tells me I drive her to drink when I don't shave. She said, "Remember that vacation we took on the gulf a few years ago? Well, my boys still have flashbacks! I gotta have a drink!" :')

Pheremones don't have a smell, but I think they're stronger when we don't shave. I've tested this out over the years and found when I'm not shaving I get a lot more attention from the opposite sex. And they don't know I'm not shaving. It could be in winter when I'm wearing long sleeved shirts. But when I don't shave I have a greater sense of well- being and maybe that radiates. 

There really is a double standard! My thought is, if hair is the first sign that we're becoming women (or men) , why do we feel the need to remove it? I mean, Eve would have had hair under _her_ arms and Adam thought she was the most beauitful woman on earth. (The fact that she was the only woman is irrelevent!!)


----------



## slowriot

until I read this I didnt care but now, Ewwwww!


----------



## thehigher

HollyGolightly said:


> I don't like hair on my legs or my underarms...but I leave the Holly bush intact (hahaha see what I did there )
> I think it's going too far when you remove pubic hair. I only used to remove it because I thought nobody would find me attractive if I didn't. But it someone doesn't want to be with me just because I like my garden then good riddance. I don't see how it would make me sexy if I had no hair...I would feel uncomfortable. Confidence is sexy, it's not really about physical attributes.


hahahah holly bush


----------



## The Proof

armpit hair is epic gross on either sex


----------



## thehigher

I went to a concert the other day and the lady handing out forms had hairy legs and armpit hair. I went up thinking she was somewhat attractive and then she handed me the slip and WABAM!!!! I actually kinda jumped and I think she got offended :crazy:Armpit hair followed by hair legs. She pulled it off well I must admit. However I still think it might be a little weird for me.


----------



## Lucretius

I have succumbed to the powers of my culture, and find female armpit hair disgusting. :sad:


----------



## HollyGolightly

It's not exactly pleasing to the eye but I don't see how it's _disgusting._ I think there are far more disgusting things...and important things.
If I were a guy I wouldn't leave a girl because she had armpit hair...there are more important factors to consider...such as can she cook (I love my food). :laughing:


----------



## Lucretius

HollyGolightly said:


> It's not exactly pleasing to the eye but I don't see how it's _disgusting._ I think there are far more disgusting things...and important things.
> If I were a guy I wouldn't leave a girl because she had armpit hair...there are more important factors to consider...such as can she cook (I love my food). :laughing:


There are plenty of guys who disagree with me, obviously, but this is how I see it: Seeing armpit hair on a chick is like seeing stylized, pretty blond hair on a guy...with long eyelashes. It just...disrupts the flow of the gender, kinda. I sorta have this picture in my mind of what girls are supposed to look like, and this picture does not include excess hair.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Azrael said:


> There are plenty of guys who disagree with me, obviously, but this is how I see it: Seeing armpit hair on a chick is like seeing stylized, pretty blond hair on a guy...with long eyelashes. It just...disrupts the flow of the gender, kinda. I sorta have this picture in my mind of what girls are supposed to look like, and this picture does not include excess hair.


I get what you mean. When I hear the word disgusting I think of people feeling physically sick and I don't think a bit of hair on the underarms is something to be sick about. Now stuff like bad teeth is. I once had a stalker with bad teeth. His teeth were so discoloured they looked slightly orange...it doesn't matter how much I love someone..if theu can't be arsed to brush their teeth ewww no, just no. But some people aren't bothered by it. So I get where you're coming from. We are all turned off by different things.


----------



## decided

I have really sensitive skin, so I am very careful with how I treat it.

I tend to shave only when I know my legs or armpits will actually be seen by more than just me and my husband. He knows what I look like covered in rashes, and he’s seen me almost crying from the pain of itchy, burning skin, so he completely understands.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I have sensitive skin so I can't remove pubic hair or pluck my eyebrows anymore. Don't care about my muff but the eyebrow bit is a pain in the ass. I like shaping them but now I can't :frustrating:
Why do women shape their eyebrows anyways? Are men actually bothered about that?


----------



## Lucretius

decided said:


> I have really sensitive skin, so I am very careful with how I treat it.
> 
> I tend to shave only when I know my legs or armpits will actually be seen by more than just me and my husband. He knows what I look like covered in rashes, and he’s seen me almost crying from the pain of itchy, burning skin, so he completely understands.


Oh, wow, I'm sorry. :sad:



HollyGolightly said:


> Why do women shape their eyebrows anyways? Are men actually bothered about that?


Personally, I'm not.


----------



## Selene

"Give us a kiss!"


----------



## snail

Yeah, the rashes and pain are sooo not worth it. That's how I feel about all of my body hair and facial hair. If having to look at it makes other people uncomfortable, I'm sorry for what cultural conditioning has done to them, but I shouldn't have to suffer for it. Having to remove it is both physically and emotionally painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene

decided said:


> I have really sensitive skin, so I am very careful with how I treat it.
> 
> I tend to shave only when I know my legs or armpits will actually be seen by more than just me and my husband. He knows what I look like covered in rashes, and he’s seen me almost crying from the pain of itchy, burning skin, so he completely understands.


Eh...that's a very good reason not to shave....


----------



## Spooky

This is an interesting topic. I would say that I've been influenced by cultural conditioning, but men were obviously attracted to women before they started shaving their bodies. To call women who don't shave "masculine" or unhygienic is ridiculous. Hair naturally grows on women too. I think it is a matter of preference really. Some women like men with facial hair/body hair, and some don't. Facial hair on a woman is not attractive to me. I don't know if that is a result of social conditioning or just a preference. I wouldn't call body hair on women sexy or disgusting. It just depends on the woman. A lot of women who reveal body hair are unkempt and don't care about their appearance; and most woman who are trying to look sexy will conform to society's fashions. How often do men see classy, attractive women with body hair? Not very often. Take Julia Roberts and Sharon Stone for example. They are beautiful and let their underarm hair grow. I think the only reason people are revulsed by it is because of social conditioning which is pretty ridiculous when you think about it.


----------



## BehindSmile

HollyGolightly said:


> I have sensitive skin so I can't remove pubic hair or pluck my eyebrows anymore. Don't care about my muff but the eyebrow bit is a pain in the ass. I like shaping them but now I can't :frustrating:
> Why do women shape their eyebrows anyways? Are men actually bothered about that?


I have no clue. I don't notice eyebrows unless they are a unibrow. I have decently shaped eyebrows naturally, but my mom always tells me I need to shape them. I don't care to start because of the upkeep and I don't feel it's necessary.


----------



## snail

I've never plucked my eyebrows. They have a pleasant shape naturally, but even if I had a unibrow, I'd probably just paint pictures of it and love it as a natural part of my body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tantive

odor is more of an issue then hair under the armpits. When I clean shave my facial hair, I need more then half a day recovery time for my skin to calm back down


----------



## Viktoria2

*I shave everywhere. Armpits, legs, pubic hair...it's just not for me. The only reason I do is because I don't feel clean when I don't shave, and I hate not being clean. 

Men with bears and mustaches grosses me out. It's just personal preference I guess. I Suppose I don't like it because I can't see their actual face. 

Armpit hair, it's such a hassle. Why do we even have it there anyway? 
*


----------



## slowriot

Azrael said:


> I have succumbed to the powers of my culture, and find female armpit hair disgusting. :sad:


"eexcellent...." :tongue:


----------



## Harley

I shave the pits, mostly in the summer b/c when it gets all hot the sweat sticks to the hairs, and it is just so uncomfortable having sticky armpits so the hair has got to go. In the fall and winter I just leave it alone since no one is going to see it, and it provides nice insulation.


----------



## slowriot

Halloween Undead said:


> This is an interesting topic. I would say that I've been influenced by cultural conditioning, but men were obviously attracted to women before they started shaving their bodies. To call women who don't shave "masculine" or unhygienic is ridiculous. Hair naturally grows on women too. I think it is a matter of preference really. Some women like men with facial hair/body hair, and some don't. Facial hair on a woman is not attractive to me. I don't know if that is a result of social conditioning or just a preference. I wouldn't call body hair on women sexy or disgusting. It just depends on the woman. A lot of women who reveal body hair are unkempt and don't care about their appearance; and most woman who are trying to look sexy will conform to society's fashions. How often do men see classy, attractive women with body hair? Not very often. Take Julia Roberts for example. She is beautiful and let her armpits grow. I think the only reason people are revulsed by it is because of social conditioning which is pretty ridiculous when you think about it.


I agree to a certain degree, I would say its for me more a preference than a social norm. I like women with or without armpit hair. But after imagining certain people here and their armpit hair I would find it repulsive on them. And having hair in armpits dont mean you have to have a bush under each arm, thats just... too much for me.



Harley said:


> I shave the pits, mostly in the summer b/c when it gets all hot the sweat sticks to the hairs, and it is just so uncomfortable having sticky armpits so the hair has got to go. In the fall and winter I just leave it alone since no one is going to see it, and it provides nice insulation.


I like your mind, is it for sale?


----------



## decided

Azrael said:


> Oh, wow, I'm sorry.


Aw, you don’t need to feel sorry. It only gets me down when I’m actually experiencing the pain.
I’d prefer to have normal skin, but nobody’s perfect. I know how to work around it.


----------



## Ben

Armpit hair, or hair that's not on the head, = Ew. Regardless of gender.


----------



## Bre

I shave my armpits. I am more functionable and comfortable. I don't always shave my legs in the cold winter. I don't want them to get any thicker anyways. They are already thick as brick. I just shave my legs as needed.


----------



## thehigher

I totally dig chicks with pit hair. I like to braid it and then slide it between my fingers and then spread hot sauce all over it with a side of soy sauce....mmmm I wanna pour soy sauce all over.


----------



## HollyGolightly

thehigher said:


> I totally dig chicks with pit hair. I like to braid it and then slide it between my fingers and then spread hot sauce all over it with a side of soy sauce....mmmm I wanna pour soy sauce all over.


Braid it? Ouch! :crazy:
And you shouldn't play with your food. :tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

I have sensitive skin, but I use men's razors...they seem to work better.


----------



## HollyGolightly

BehindSmile said:


> I have sensitive skin, but I use men's razors...they seem to work better.


So does men's shaving foam, I steal my dad's :tongue:


----------



## WickedQueen

I don't have armpit hairs. Maybe because I'm Asian. I feel sorry for girls who have armpit hairs and have to shave it each time. That must feel terribly pain. :sad:


.


----------



## BehindSmile

I'm lucky to have blonde hair, so you can't really see it, except when stubble glistens in the sun. Haha, then it just looks like I have glitter on my legs!And for my armpits, I'd have to lift my arms and have them at the perfect angle for the sun to catch any armpit stubble. :tongue:


----------



## Spooky

If I was a woman, I would make armpit hair look sexy.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Halloween Undead said:


> If I was a woman, I would make armpit hair look sexy.


You wouldn't be able to pull it off like I would :tongue: 
I'm sex on legs, me*

:crazy:

*I'm lying, again.


----------



## Spooky

HollyGolightly said:


> You wouldn't be able to pull it off like I would :tongue:
> I'm sex on legs, me*
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> *I'm lying, again.


I've got some damn sexy armpit hair already.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Armpit hair looks amazing on leprechauns


----------



## Ninja Nem

It's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Lilsnowy

I decided to stop shaving years ago to see what it was like and I absolutely love it. I shave seasonally sometimes, but I always get emotional when I do because I miss it. Venturing into overshares here: I have found... and a couple other women have told me the same thing, there is* less *odor when we *don't *shave under the arms. 

It's a win/win. Less odor, less painful sensitvity, more pheremones! and living as an individual. All good to me.
Plus, when I play volleyball, my team has an unfair advantage. :wink:


----------



## Verdant Hollow

All my girlfriends have shaved, but I like a bit of body hair all around, pits, arms, head, and legs. Even those soft bit of sideburns aren't so bad. I do draw the line at mustaches (a bit of fuzz is just fine) and back and chest hair.

But in general, just as long as they aren't much hairier than I am, it's cool :tongue:


----------



## thehigher

This is off topic....


I saw a baby of my moms friend and everyone was like....HEY look how cute the baby is....don't you think it's cute karl? .....the baby had hair on it's forehead......I was like...heh yea? sorta? what's up with the forehead?


----------



## HollyGolightly

thehigher said:


> This is off topic....
> 
> 
> I saw a baby of my moms friend and everyone was like....HEY look how cute the baby is....don't you think it's cute karl? .....the baby had hair on it's forehead......I was like...heh yea? sorta? what's up with the forehead?


Hahahahhaha :crazy:


----------



## entpreter

thehigher said:


> This is off topic....
> 
> 
> I saw a baby of my moms friend and everyone was like....HEY look how cute the baby is....don't you think it's cute karl? .....the baby had hair on it's forehead......I was like...heh yea? sorta? what's up with the forehead?


This often happens when babies are premature. We all had hairy bodies in the womb, but had time to shed if we were well done ; ) 

On the topic: I think that our opinions of body hair is a social creation. Alternatively, I wouldn't say that men's hairy armpits are anything to write home about either ; ) :shocked: ; )


----------



## entpreter

and to stray from the topic again ... I read a study about sexual attraction and natural body odor a while back. The study suggested that men are attracted to almost every women's natural body odor (sweat) and that women are less attracted to most men's body odor, BUT that women are capable of identifying their significant other's odor. Funny.


----------



## thehigher

entpreter said:


> and to stray from the topic again ... I read a study about sexual attraction and natural body odor a while back. The study suggested that men are attracted to almost every women's natural body odor (sweat) and that women are less attracted to most men's body odor, BUT that women are capable of identifying their significant other's odor. Funny.


 Ya themiddler actually found that information as well and shared it with me. I guess we should make up for it by wearing cologne eh?


----------



## thehigher

entpreter said:


> This often happens when babies are premature. We all had hairy bodies in the womb, but had time to shed if we were well done ; )
> 
> On the topic: I think that our opinions of body hair is a social creation. Alternatively, I wouldn't say that men's hairy armpits are anything to write home about either ; ) :shocked: ; )


Ya I realized that later on when the baby lost it's forehead hair and then I looked it up. But in the moment I was like...wah?


----------



## entpreter

thehigher said:


> Ya I realized that later on when the baby lost it's forehead hair and then I looked it up. But in the moment I was like...wah?


I think some newborns look like baby birds anyway and they can creep me out. I would have unintentionally stared at that baby in quasi-horror too! haha


----------



## Fanille

Eh, I'm not a huge fan of hairy armpits on women, but they wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me.

A little fuzz on the forearms can be hot, though. :laughing: Speaking of which:



> Now, in China, for female lifters, they look for hairy forearms. If she's eight years old and has the forearms of a Lebanese cab driver, then she's going into weightlifting! This is because females with hairy forearms have high levels of androgens.
> NFL football players who I've coached have used this knowledge for other purposes. They told me that if you're at a bar and it's 1:00AM and you haven't caught anything yet, look for the hairy forearms. Word of warning: she may be able to throw you against a wall and flattened you!


----------



## snail

I have weird hormones that give me masculine features, but my arms are, surprisingly, not all that hairy. I have the sex drive of a horny gay male, but do not act on it unless I am in a committed relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucretius

snail said:


> I have the sex drive of a horny gay male


LOL this is a quotable quote. :laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I don't give a used razor blade about body hair, although pubes on a woman are sexier than shaved to me.


----------



## carolina24

I hate hair. Period!!! Except the kind that grows on your head.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I don't give a used razor blade about body hair, although pubes on a woman are sexier than shaved to me.


You're right they are.
If only I could persuade my friends to think the same. Thye take the piss outta me for disliking shaving down there. They say it makes me less attractive....
Idiots.


----------



## Xenophile

I also dislike hair when it isn't on the top of the head, and unlike most men I apply that same criteria to myself, thought I can get a bit lazy and skip shaving for a couple days simply because its so time consuming, but in the end its not for others, its just something I prefer for myself.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I actually do get quite irritating rashes unless I shave properly and slowly, which takes up quite a bit of time and initially annoyed me, but over time I've grown to appreciate it as a time to simply slow down and think while performing a mindless task.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Halloween Undead said:


> This is an interesting topic. I would say that I've been influenced by cultural conditioning, but men were obviously attracted to women before they started shaving their bodies. To call women who don't shave "masculine" or unhygienic is ridiculous. Hair naturally grows on women too. I think it is a matter of preference really. Some women like men with facial hair/body hair, and some don't. Facial hair on a woman is not attractive to me. I don't know if that is a result of social conditioning or just a preference. I wouldn't call body hair on women sexy or disgusting. It just depends on the woman. A lot of women who reveal body hair are unkempt and don't care about their appearance; and most woman who are trying to look sexy will conform to society's fashions. How often do men see classy, attractive women with body hair? Not very often. Take Julia Roberts and Sharon Stone for example. They are beautiful and let their underarm hair grow. I think the only reason people are revulsed by it is because of social conditioning which is pretty ridiculous when you think about it.


I agree. There's certainly nothing _disgusting_ about armpit hair on a woman, even if culturally I am conditioned to find it aesthetically displeasing. It's natural, and while modern beauty requires some "upkeep" and I'm fine with that, that doesn't make the natural state disgusting. At worst, it seems "un-groomed", and at best I see it as courageous in light of society's views, and courageousness is quite sexy.

Men have hair and it is not considered gross. The idea that women should be totally hairless besides their head and eyebrows annoys me a little. There's nothing less natural about a woman having body hair than a man. A lot of facial hair on a woman is often due to hormonal imbalance though, besides a little fuzz on the upper lip and that sort of thing. I suppose, on average, men are hairier than woman, so maybe it is seen as hyper-femininity, but hair is also a sign of sexual maturity.

The 1920s date is interesting one for this trend to begin. I may be wrong, but prior to that, women didn't wear sleeveless or short dresses. Historically, shaving is not that new, for women or men, but the areas shaved seem to roughly correlate to fashion. Women rarely showed their legs or underarms in most periods and cultures throughout history, so it makes sense that they did not shave them. Why this has not been imposed upon men also is a mystery, although, it was even later in modern times that it was socially acceptable for men to wear shorts or sleeveless in public, besides to the beach or some setting like that. Even now, only in casual settings is that accepted, whereas women can wear sleeveless and show their legs at formal events.


----------



## Spooky

OrangeAppled said:


> I agree. There's certainly nothing _disgusting_ about armpit hair on a woman, even if culturally I am conditioned to find it aesthetically displeasing. It's natural, and while modern beauty requires some "upkeep" and I'm fine with that, that doesn't make the natural state disgusting. At worst, it seems "un-groomed", and at best I see it as courageous in light of society's views, and courageousness is quite sexy.
> 
> Men have hair and it is not considered gross. The idea that women should be totally hairless besides their head and eyebrows annoys me a little. There's nothing less natural about a woman having body hair than a man. A lot of facial hair on a woman is often due to hormonal imbalance though, besides a little fuzz on the upper lip and that sort of thing. I suppose, on average, men are hairier than woman, so maybe it is seen as hyper-femininity, but hair is also a sign of sexual maturity.
> 
> The 1920s date is interesting one for this trend to begin. I may be wrong, but prior to that, women didn't wear sleeveless or short dresses. Historically, shaving is not that new, for women or men, but the areas shaved seem to roughly correlate to fashion. Women rarely showed their legs or underarms in most periods and cultures throughout history, so it makes sense that they did not shave them. Why this has not been imposed upon men also is a mystery, although, it was even later in modern times that it was socially acceptable for men to wear shorts or sleeveless in public, besides to the beach or some setting like that. Even now, only in casual settings is that accepted, whereas women can wear sleeveless and show their legs at formal events.


Thank you. It's absurd to think of women with underarm hair as manly even if that's what we've been taught from an early age. I'm not saying that I "prefer" women with body hair, I'm just saying that there is something femininely beautiful about women in their natural state. Plus, a woman's natural scent and her body's pheromones are attractive to men, subconsciously.


----------



## Mystery

I love ladies with unshaven armpits. It is wonderfully erotic and look what it has done for the actresses who have appeared in this form - Julia Roberts, Helen Mirren, Sharon Stone, Anna Chancellor, Sophia Loren to name but a few. They are beautiful! I praise any woman with the courage to defy this modern made up convention that they should shave their armpits. Let's see more lovely ladies showing off the natural, beautiful, feminine charms of their unshaven armpits!


----------



## Alice in Wonderland

I just realised that the male perspective of women with hairy arm pitts would be (at least similar to if not) the equivalent to my persception of guys with clean shaven armpitts . . . I'm not gonna lie that seems pretty weird. . .:tongue:. But now that I realised this I'm totally gonna work on de-conditioning myself.:happy:


----------



## WorldInk

Psshh, I have shaven armpits.(and goto the beach or gym and see how many attractive, shirtless guys shave their arm pits[*hint* its a lot])
Armpit hair is nothing but food for bacteria, the sweat and oils it collects, not to mention the warmth of the pits, makes the hair an *ideal* place for fungus, or odor-causing bacteria to grow(yeah that's why pits smell).
Keep in mind in the more hygienic cultures(such as the Japanese) consider it a norm for both men and women to shave their armpit hair.
"But its natural" is a stupid argument anyway, so is tons of gross stuff that you don't do.
Anyways, for me, the smoother the better, I hate the rub of friction(cannot stand it), and prefer to be able to run my hands around my body(or anyonelse's) without having it rub against frictous little hairs.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Why should we be disgusted by nature? I mean...next thing you'll see is people who think that having five fingers on a hand is desgusting. It's really the same if you come to think of it. Culture constructs are just culture constructs makes no difference to me. I don't shave myself very often neither face neither pubic hair....never ran out of girls for this reason.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

plantgirlelectric said:


> The idea that shaving is an act of hygiene is ridiculous. Armpit hair naturally wicks moisture away from the skin, which aids in keeping the skin dry enough to prevent colonization by odor producing bacteria. The only time it is necessary is when tics or lice are a problem.
> 
> As has been discussed, the hair serves to broadcast the pheromones that are present for attracting a mate.
> 
> We are so brainwashed as a society that we actually have ourselves convinced that Secret and Speedstick smell good.
> 
> We are so disconnected from the reality of our nature that we would rip up the rain forests to accommodate oil companies, fast food companies and other selfish interests all to keep up with our ever increasing need for "clean", "classy", consumerism. Wake up people!
> 
> If you eat crap, you will smell like crap. When I see someone who shaves completely I sense almost immediately that they have not found their true self. They shave to fit in, thats what feels better about it. They shave so the crap that they put into their body isn't broadcasted to the public through their sweat. They shave so that they wont "catch" anything from a stranger who they have a drunken one night stand with. Yes, you can get crabs in your armpits. They shave so that potential mates are distracted by their cultural and therefore relationship submissiveness, so that no one will ever really see how insecure and disconnected they are.
> 
> VERY RARELY, someone shaves as an act of artistic expression or as a ritual act with a new husband or lover. I think thats beautiful.
> 
> The rest of you are asleep or afraid.



True to the last T


----------



## Bett

I shaved my armpits for a long time until my partner (ISTP) asked me to let the hair grow. Ever since he has forbidden me from shaving them because he finds them "cute", as he words it. I have to note though that I barely sweat at all, ever, and when I do it doesn't smell of anything (I'm kind of weird, lol), so he could think otherwise if the hair had some... aroma. Sometimes he kisses my armpits to tell me he likes them, too.  He has taught me to think of them as beautiful.

I don't think anyone should feel obliged to shave, though. It takes time and money, irritates the skin and can result in nasty stuff like cuts and ingrown hairs. I feel sad that some people can't be satisfied with the natural way their body is, and I know the feeling myself due to both insecurity problems in my past and diseases in the present. Nonetheless I continue to seek harmony with myself.

Also props to plantgirlelectric, your post is great! The same principle applies to many things and is the reason behind the self-hate of a lot of people. It is a sad phenomenon.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Bett, I posted it earlier in this thread that I have less (or even no) body odor when I don't shave, and I have more pheremones, or at least from the attention I get when I'm not shaving, I assume that's the main reason. I can have a long sleeved shirt on; it won't matter. More attention when I don't shave.

My friends call me during the summer and ask me what I'm doing and I'll say, "Oh, just laying in the sun enjoying the breeze going through my underarm hair." Now after you finish _barfing_, men _or_ women can try this test: Run a blow dryer over your legs when you have hair and then run it over them again when you do not. 

Hair enhances sensory pleasure all over the body. Shaving takes sensory pleasure away. 
Without the hair, you will not feel the air.


----------



## Mystery

*women and hairy armpits*

Women with hairy armpits are the ultimate in beauty and sexuality. I love and worship them! we need more of them! dear ladies, never feel ashamed to appear in public without shaving your armpits - feel proud!


----------



## Imaginary Gravity

At this point in my life, I...just don't like being hairy, to be honest.
I remember being in 5th grade and being one of the last girls to start shaving. I also remember that I didn't really want to do it, I only did it to gain acceptance and to feel physically as old as I felt mentally. As a kid, I thought my mentality was closer to that of an older person than the children around me.

However, I know a few girls who just don't shave. They accept their hairy legs and I'd assume the hair everywhere else as well. I actually wish I could overcome the fear and compulsion to rid my legs of hair. Perhaps I'll experiment one day with letting it grow..

I agree with the person who posted that women who don't shave are expressing the most natural beauty. Beauty has been turned into this sterilized, flawless stereotype, and I love seeing women and men who defy this.


----------



## Nasmoe

In my opinion it's all about moderation. I shave my underarms sometimes, but I don't see the point in doing it all the time. I'm pretty comfortable with hairy armpits, it just that my mom has really made me pay attention to the rules of beauty or whatever so sometimes after I take a shower, I might feel the need to. I don't think shaving armpits has anything to do with hygiene though, just what people think is beautiful.


----------



## carbohydrate

i dont care

i never shave my armpits during the fall and winter because my armpits are always covered but when its warmer out yes i do remove the hair with wax or tweezers!!! plus my armpit hair doesnt grow in thick and wiry like pubes which is just dandy.


----------



## Slider

It's gross.


----------



## PixelBrain

I like people with ear hair better. Especially if it twists out. Its extremely rare to find.


----------



## Beefpatrol

I would like it, I think, but I've never been with a woman who didn't shave hers. I definitely like pubic hair on women. Without it, they kind of look pre-pubescent -- not my thing. I've always been turned on by my woman's natural smells -- when her deodorant is wearing a little thin and I get a whiff of her pits it basically causes an instant boner. I know that a lot of sexually relevant information is transmitted through smells -- I've always kind of wanted to have us both not shave anything and use only soap/shampoo that has no fragrances in it at all and no deodorant -- just regular bathing but nothing else to adulterate the body for a while, just to see what happens. I bet it would be totally arousing after hair stopped being prickly as it was growing back.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

That sounds like a fetish.

I like hairless, if I do it for them they should do it for me. I don't like to choke on hairs or lick them instead of soft, tasty pussay.


----------



## IntoTheTwilight

Mystery said:


> Women with hairy armpits are the ultimate in beauty and sexuality. I love and worship them! we need more of them! dear ladies, never feel ashamed to appear in public without shaving your armpits - feel proud!


True. It's not about hygiene either - unless you think all guys with armpit hair are unhygienic.

I like women to be as nature intended and as they are comfortable with. But I'd rather they were comfortable with their natural state and not with this crappy commercial image of hairless bodies.


----------



## backwards

I think hairy armpits is gross on men to. Kinda disturbing


----------



## explorer197020

*How much hair is too much hair on a woman?*

I kind of like the hair on the heavy side. I once went on a blind date with a girl that had a pretty healthy stache...can't say it was repulsive..


Just wondering...


----------



## snail

I'm hairy everywhere. Pits, legs, crotch, and even on my face a little bit. I am glad there are at least a few people who don't get weirded out by it.


----------



## explorer197020

snail said:


> I'm hairy everywhere. Pits, legs, crotch, and even on my face a little bit. I am glad there are at least a few people who don't get weirded out by it.


I have seen a some of your pics with the facial hair and a video. I think you are so attractive with or without the facial hair!!:happy: I would love to be added as a friend so I could see your other vids.


----------



## geGamedev

I don't like seeing armpit hair in general, male or female. Granted, mine are usually covered so I don't bother shaving them...


----------



## The Unseen

I think it's disgusting, sorry. I'm a woman, and I cannot stand it. I shave mine every single day out of personal preference.


----------



## Stillwater

I'm fine with female armpit hair, especially with dark haired women, but have some kind of subconscious repulsion to leg hair.


----------



## indy

Icky icky, each to their own I guess- but I cannot stand excessive body hair- anywhere, on anyone, even on guys. But that's just me, I know lots of people who love it. My cousin knew a girl in college who grew hers out and braided it in little cornrows. But that's another story...:mellow:


----------

